# ✿ Your oldest villager~? ✿



## LilyACNL (Sep 3, 2016)

My oldest villager is Bruce, he's been with me since 2013! It's so weird to think about how he's been there for 3 years y'know? I love him though! He always visits my house and gives me fruits and such.


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 3, 2016)

Flora is the only starter that stayed! Yay!


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 3, 2016)

Pierce is my last starter to stay in my town. And he always will be, because I refuse to let him leave. The first one to actually move into my town was Curlos! He's staying also.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 3, 2016)

lobo and nana are my two oldest villagers, all my other originals are gone


----------



## Matramix (Sep 3, 2016)

Baabara (sp?) I've had her for a over a year I wish she'd leave already because her house is blocking where I want to build a bridge.


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2016)

i dont have any of my starter villagers, but beau is the oldest in my town. i think he was one of the first 9 that moved in


----------



## HHoney (Sep 3, 2016)

In one of my towns I have most of the starters...and we've had great memories it's time to move on.

Kind of excited. Kind of bittersweet.


----------



## Licorice (Sep 4, 2016)

Most of my gc villagers have been there since 2011 because I restarted.


----------



## reririx (Sep 4, 2016)

I recently started (Aug 24) so I don't have an oldest in ACNL. But in all AC games it is Mitzi from AC... had her since I was 7-8?? I forgot haha...


----------



## ashlif (Sep 4, 2016)

Bob and Felicity are still in my town and they are my original starter villagers.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 4, 2016)

fauna is a starter that stayed


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

pashmina, had her since the start


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Sep 5, 2016)

Kabuki.. Two years next month


----------



## Milleram (Sep 5, 2016)

I still have all five of my original villagers. They've been with me since November 1st, 2013.


----------



## Elov (Sep 6, 2016)

My oldest (and my most favorite) villager I still have currently would have to be Fang. I recently got access to an old photobucket account and found a picture of us together in city folk. c: He was one of my originals so I've had him since 2009. I played AC:GC as well but my town was reset so I believe Fang is still the oldest.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 6, 2016)

Marcie, Monty, Marcel, and Dotty are all equally as old in my oldest town as each other.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 6, 2016)

My oldest villager currently in my town is Renee


----------



## N a t (Sep 7, 2016)

Since I don't have access to my GC game, my oldest villager in my NL town is Lolly. I moved her into my new town, not really new anymore, 2 days after it was created. She was my first move in, but unfortunately due to missing some play time a while back, I lost all of my starter villagers over time. I could always get them back now, but it bugs me when I see the move in date on my town tree. I like it when you can't see it...


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 7, 2016)

Grizzly, Peck, Merry and Aurora were my starting villagers. I bought New Leaf when it was first released and I still have them. Rodeo was also a starter, but he moved out because I didn't know how the villager move outs worked.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

Marshal. I couldn't actually remember so I had to take a look at the town tree, apparently it's marshal them fauna and then fang.
I had all three of them pretty close together, that was only about 7 months ago though so I haven't had them as long as some people have had their villagers for. But im pretty sure they're all going to be very permanent villagers


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't have any of my starters in town anymore so they don't count but Genji was the first to move in I believe, he's practically the founder of my town hahaha


----------



## Kawaii :D (Sep 8, 2016)

Mines Fauna she's been there since the beginning


----------



## Uskglass (Sep 12, 2016)

I only have one "starter" villager left and that's Walt. Both Hamlet and Victoria were early move-ins, though. It's a shame because there's really only Victoria that I'm interested in keeping.


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 12, 2016)

the only starter i still have is fauna


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Sep 12, 2016)

It has to be Rolf. Honestly, he's been with my in Wild World and City Folk..and he's followed me to New Leaf. Been with me for 5 years. Love him. X


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 12, 2016)

Mine in New Leaf has got to be Eugene. I have had him since 2013. Though, to me restarting. I had him since 2014. The reason is because I always wanted to keep my Eugene from 2014 on each town I restart. I have kept him for only 2 years. Now, I don't wanna restart anymore. I found the town i'm cool with.


----------



## frio hur (Sep 15, 2016)

chevre is the only one left in dunwall and hopper was the last one in redmoore, but he moved to dunwall not too long ago.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 20, 2016)

Pudge is my only starter left! He wouldn't leave for so long even though I wanted him to, but eventually when he gave me his picture I just let him stay in my town.


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 20, 2016)

Curly, a starter of mine, actually left just yesterday! He, of course, has the record so far!
Of all villagers I have in my town now, it's Zucker. He moved in quite early, after I started playing.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 20, 2016)

My villagers have been leaving alot lately so my longest is probably bluebear xD few months lol


----------



## jessicat_197 (Sep 27, 2016)

It would've been kabuki, but he decided to move:,((( but now my oldest is fauna<3


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Sep 28, 2016)

Maple and scoot are the only starters I have left they have been in my town pallet since I created it in 2014


----------



## reicheru (Sep 29, 2016)

Big Top and Groucho are the two starters that stayed. Apple just moved out unexpectedly, and she was my favorite starter and that was the saddest day EVER. Melba was the first villager to move in and she's still around though!


----------



## Kawaii :D (Sep 29, 2016)

Fauna <3 since day one she met me at the train station two years ago <3


----------



## namiieco (Sep 29, 2016)

Diana was a starter


----------



## shortcakey (Sep 29, 2016)

Cole and Midge! However Midge is moving out tomorrow so it'll just be Cole soon, I had fun with her being in my town for a few months though


----------



## aericell (Sep 29, 2016)

Filbert, Queenie, & Bettina are mine. They were my starters and I still have them (probs never letting them go)


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 4, 2016)

Well, he isn't one of five originals by faaar, but... it's *Marshal[/B the smug squirrel]! 

That adorable marshmallow white thing was so precious to me that when he so unexpectedly left my town, it was the very first time I actually wept over the game. And even worse, at that time I didn't know about the 16 cycling thing, so I thought I had lost him forever. Yeah, it was such a depressing day...  Because he was a surprise villager coming on his own the first time, you know. Luckily, I joined this awesome forum and learned that I could get him back. Oh boy, I was so incredibly happy!

Since then, many villagers have passed through my town (more than hundred currently), but I've always been extremely careful to not lost Marshal again. So that's it, he's my eldest neighbour now  Second would be Zucker, and I'm also keeping him forever.*


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 4, 2016)

Right now, Zucker is the oldest one in my town. He moved in 4 days after I started my town, August 6th. 
I remember the excitement, I was so happy such a cute villager had moved into my town. He's not going anywhere anytime soon, either!


----------



## Believe (Oct 4, 2016)

My oldest is Bam  Got the game on December 20th of 2013 (my birthday) and he moved in December 23rd.


----------



## Katattacc (Oct 11, 2016)

In new leaf, it is currently Diana.


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 11, 2016)

maple! she's been in my town for about 2 years and i love her so much


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 12, 2016)

Pietro! He was in my town when it first started I believe.


----------



## Amherst (Oct 15, 2016)

Mayor Akuro said:


> maple! she's been in my town for about 2 years and i love her so much



I'm so jealous. She was an original and I lost her accidentally. Now my oldest is Ankha and even though I wasn't a fan, I'll never let her go now, purely because she's the only original left from when I first started my town when ACNL came out So like... 2.... 3 years?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol, I can't believe I don't remember when it actually came out. It's been a rough couple of years, lol!


----------



## supercataleena (Oct 19, 2016)

Chief was my starting villager in my game and I have had him for a year. I was excited that I got him when I first started the game. It was a cute surprise that one of my favorite villagers journeyed with me to 2015.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 20, 2016)

I've still got Kitty and Fang from my starters. Also lost Maple accidentally and she was a starter too. It's been 9 months and I only plan on keeping Fang. Kitty can move, but only after Marcie or Tammy does. :>


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 20, 2016)

In my first game I think all my originals left, but Dizzy was my first camper ever in ACNL and he's still in my town (although I haven't opened up that save in ages so I have no idea if he's still there ._.) My 2nd game is super new so they're pretty much all starters. I want to keep most of them though, like Stinky, O'Hare, Pudge, and Hazel (plus I've painstakingly landscaped around all their houses already hahaha)


----------



## Ray-ACP (Oct 23, 2016)

Rosie was my oldest villager but weirdly enough, the day I realised she'd been with me since a year ago when I started my town, she tells me she's leaving haha (tbh she's not a dreamie so bon voyage!!), she's leaving this thursday.


----------



## Capeet (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, my oldest villagers would've been the ones I had for years in my Wild World town (Stitches, Mitzi, Rosie, Teddy, Blaire and Cesar) but I just went and recreated the town today. So now it would be Stitches and Wolfgang who I've had in a New Leaf town for about a year.


----------



## leyzy (Oct 23, 2016)

Marina! She's been with me since my Wild World days and she's one of my best friends in my current town!  I love her so much omg


----------



## Mints (Oct 23, 2016)

beau, i believe. i had him since 2014 lols :0


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

I still have 2 of my original villagers from 2013, Groucho and Beau.


----------



## Claude (Nov 2, 2016)

Naomi is my only original villager left as of today. Two weeks ago, I had three of my originals (Vesta and Del plus Naomi). I've only had the game for a year, though.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 2, 2016)

None of my starters were my dreamies unfortunately so I've let them go over the years (I got the game when it came out back in 2013) but I still have one starter, Eunice! I'm unfortunately considering finally letting her move so I will have room for the villagers I really want, but I will always miss my starters! Ah memories <3


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 3, 2016)

chief from like 6 moths ago.... i haven't played that long tbh


----------



## SaminalCrossing (Nov 3, 2016)

I've had Chief, Kiki, and Tank for three years now.


----------



## KanonFlora (Nov 3, 2016)

Bangle, Pierce and Poppy <3 I've had them for three years now and they will stay here forever!


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

Mine is Snake, hes been here from the very beginning. (which is like 2/3 years now i think)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

Peanut, still on my WW game since 2007.


----------



## kingblook (Nov 5, 2016)

I believe Lucky and Kitt are the oldest in my town? I'm not sure if I have any of my other starters.. Lucky is the only one of my starters that I want to keep though, lmao


----------



## Celine (Nov 5, 2016)

Diana, she was one of my starters!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 5, 2016)

more than half of my villagers are my starter villagers because i refuse to let them leave :')


----------



## Buster Bunny (Nov 5, 2016)

Fauna, Gwen and Lyman are the oldest villagers of my Acme town since they were ever since it started.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Nov 6, 2016)

Henry! However, after the most unfortunate time traveling incident yesterday, it seems he has left my village... I admit, I cried.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 8, 2016)

I think my oldest is O'Hare. I've had him for a couple years now, he moved in about a month after I started playing.


----------



## chaicow (Nov 10, 2016)

My oldest villager is Draco. I don't know how long he's been there but he's been in my town for a while.


----------



## creamyy (Nov 10, 2016)

Fuchsia and Marshal. They were my first two move ins


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 10, 2016)

Moe and Celia are tied for that I believe~ I hope neither of them ever leaves my town ♥


----------



## Zireael (Nov 10, 2016)

Erik and Carmen are my only two originals left, and my first ever move in was Phoebe. Carmen is going to get the boot once my Sanrio cards arrive though.


----------



## Abbaba (Nov 11, 2016)

My oldest villager was Cookie, she was one of my starters. I kept her for 3 years but then I kicked her out because she was being a bi—


----------



## Flare (Nov 11, 2016)

Before I got banished to hell by resetting... Phoebe


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 11, 2016)

Vladimiri is my only starter left. Hes been here since December 30th 2014. Gosh hes old..


----------



## Flare (Nov 12, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Before I got banished to hell by resetting... Phoebe


And... she's back!


----------

